# Apple Remote



## Bbksoft (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un AppleTV Gen3 et un MBP13 (mid-2012), est-il possible d'utiliser la remote sur les 2 devices, c'est à dire sur l'AppleTV quand je suis à la maison et sur mon PC quand je suis au boulot ?
Ou dois-je avoir 2 remotes ?


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Décembre 2012)

Dans l'appli remote , tu choisis , soit l'ATV , soit bibli Itunes , sur ton pc ou mac .
Il faut juste que tout les "engins " soient sur le meme reseau wifi et que le partage
soit activé sur ceux ci .


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2012)

je pense qu'il parle de la télécommande IR Apple  tu n'a besoin que d'une télécommande, mais peu bien en avoir une 2 eme  (j'en ai qui traine au cas ou  )


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Décembre 2012)

Sur un PC ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2012)

sur son MacBook Pro et son &#63743;TV oui  PC non


----------



## Bbksoft (13 Décembre 2012)

Je parle de la Apple Remote qui est en vente sur le site de Apple (en ce moment).

Elle peut fonctionner que sur 1 équipement à la fois c'est bien cela ?
donc je dois en avoir 2


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2012)

oui et non, elle fonctionne avec tout les équipements, il était possible dans les précédentes version d'avoir un jumelage d'une télécommande avec une machine


----------



## Bbksoft (13 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> oui et non, pas de faut elle fonctionne avec tout les équipements, il était possible dans les précédentes version d'avoir un jumelage d'une télécommande avec une machine



Merci, je vais tester cela demain


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2012)

Ma remote (fournie avec l'appleTv3) fait également réagir mon MBP

C'est même surprenant la première fois


----------



## Bombigolo (13 Décembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ma remote (fournie avec l'appleTv3) fait également réagir mon MBP


Tu as un port Infra Rouge sur ton MBP ?
Chez moi , il ne se passe rien , sauf quand l'ATV est allumée , et la je controle Itunes
via celle ci , mais sur le MBP seul , rien à faire 

Comment tu fais pour "associer" ta remote au MBP ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Tu as un port Infra Rouge sur ton MBP ?



ben oui, forcément, sinon je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait fonctionner 



Bombigolo a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour "associer" ta remote au MBP ?



là en l'occurrence, c'est plutôt désactiver le port infrarouge que j'ai du faire ! car elle pilotait les deux en même temps.


----------



## Bombigolo (13 Décembre 2012)

Ok , apres recherche , je viens de trouver le fameux port qui etait désactivé .
Je trouve quand meme l'appli remote plus pratique sur iphone 

Merci pour l'info


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2012)

la pile de la télécommande IR tiendra plus longtemps que ton iphone


----------



## Bbksoft (15 Décembre 2012)

Sur mon MPB(Mid-2012) et mon appleTV3 la télécommande, commande les 2 sans rien faire, le pied... Merci à tous.


----------



## jessica0 (22 Décembre 2012)

sur son MacBook Pro et son &#63743;TV oui  PC non


----------

